# Face Mask ?



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

job done


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> ... im sure if you check your local shop they will have these


I haven't been to the shop yet and I agree they will have something I just wanted to do a little research and get some opinions before going in. Thanks.


PaoloSmythe said:


>


 
That's some serious protection.


----------



## rubbertoe (Aug 29, 2007)

I have one that MPD described that my son picked up for a Christmas present. I wouldn't part with it. He bought it in Lubbock, Tx of all places, so if they are available in lubbock you probably can find them anywhere. Wonderful little piece of equipment. Nice while riding the scooter too.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I bought one a couple years ago because of a snowstorm, and have probably only worn it once since then. Great to have when you need one. Mine is made mostly of fleece and is was made by SEIRUS. I don't really know anything about the company, it was one of those "take two runs and realize you really need something for your face" days lol. 
Seirus Comfort Face Mask at Peter Glenn Ski & Sports
This is the exact one I have, they make one that goes all the way around your head like a condom too.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i don't like these ninja masks made of wet suit left overs....

its time for basics! itchy wool is the future!


----------

